# Throwing in the towel



## minicoop1985 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, business has slowed to about a halt. I've decided it's time to give up on the being self employed. I've applied to a studio, and will hear from them today, hopefully. I'm kinda sad, but excited that I can really make headway in this as a career.


----------



## BillM (Jan 19, 2015)

Just because a door closed it doesn't mean it will never swing open again. Best of luck with the new job


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 19, 2015)

Wait, you mean you can't make a living taking pictures of stormtrooper action figures?

Has the world gone MAD!

Lol.. seriously though, good luck with the new career, and as my grandfather used to say - when one door closes, another door opens.  With any luck there's beer somewhere behind the new door.  See, it's all good.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 19, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> Well, business has slowed to about a halt. I've decided it's time to give up on the being self employed. I've applied to a studio, and will hear from them today, hopefully. I'm kinda sad, but excited that I can really make headway in this as a career.


I've had a number of apparent setbacks in my life, and each time the future turned out better than the past. Good luck in the new career direction.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 19, 2015)

I worked with marble and granite for 12 years running $200k gantry saws and million dollar CnC machines with automatic robotic forklifts.
at the last shop I worked for, after we finished a large production run for a town-home community, the owner told me and another guy that had worked for him for 13 years that he was letting us go because he didn't have enough business lined up. He kept several employees that were not in this country legally. He told us that this was fair because we could collect unemployment, and they could not. yup. sounded fair to me.

after that, I decided to do EMS.
best thing that has ever happened to me besides meeting my wife.

closing doors do not necessarily mean missed opportunities.
sometimes it means your about to find a better one.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 19, 2015)

I was hoping one day I can be a full time photographer but I dont see that happening.  I better keep my main job.  I just dont get enough volume and I am not willing to reduce my rate.  Just do it on the side man, it is better.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 19, 2015)

i am going to become a full time photographer shooting animal porn, bestiality and zoophilia..


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 19, 2015)

It's tough to see ones' business drop off to oblivion.  I had that happen 16 years ago, as large companies don't want old-geezer computer geeks...or at least pay a reasonable wage.  So I've had several post-career mini-careers since, and each had its positives and negatives.

In my opinion, perhaps the most significant issue a startup company has is advertising.  When I started my own mainframe computer consulting company 30+ years ago, I wrote a program editor for PCs and was bowled-over at the high cost of advertising in the likes of PC Magazine.  I bought a targeted mailing list (I lived in Milwaukee at the time) and got zero response.  The one big potential customer I found preferred my product over the competitors, but was concerned I was only a one-man company, so they bought 100+ copies of the competitors product.  That's life.

As a now-retired (again) senior, I'm looking for some means of staying active and making a few bucks on the side.  One idea I'm considering and might work for you, is doing church directory photography.  I certainly don't want the hassle of weddings and bride-zillas!  Yes, there are established companies that do this but they charge some big money.  They get school book jobs for just about every school, I'd guess.  To me, church directory shooting would be done on, say, 2-3 consecutive evenings at the church and maybe a 'makeup' session the following week.  Of course, an easy-to-set-up portable 'studio' is a requirement.  That would include at least 2 flashes on stands (plus a spare), 2 bodies, and 2-3 lenses, in addition to a backdrop, and subject seating.  Having a 2nd person to run a computer on-site and print complimentary 4x6 shots with little (if any) editing would be big plus.  Extra photos for the subjects would be provided at make-a-little-money photo package options.  Composing and printing the directory requirements I still have to think about.  In all, I'd expect at least 150-200 hrs of work to complete the 'whole thing' for a church of perhaps 80 families...I figure about 2 hrs/family for shoot, edit, photo-package, pro-rated time for driving/directory composition/pickup/etc.

Let's see...a Canon EF 85 f1.2L, 5Dii for a backup ......


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 19, 2015)

This definitely seems like a better idea. In all honesty, I was so lost in what to do, how to advertise, etc. I can work for this studio full time eventually, so that's good. He told me today that all he needs to see is more people photography (I specialize in commercial/product) and he'll take me on. So this is a major step in the right direction.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing I can say will make this any easier, but you clearly not alone.
Except for occasional spots of un-suckiness, life often sucks.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 19, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> This definitely seems like a better idea. In all honesty, I was so lost in what to do, how to advertise, etc. I can work for this studio full time eventually, so that's good. He told me today that all he needs to see is more people photography (I specialize in commercial/product) and he'll take me on. So this is a major step in the right direction.


Storm Troopers are people ... right ...

Working for a successful/established firm will allow you to see how the company advertises and charges and big tricks and little tricks ... the whole enchilada. I know you'll do well. 

Break a Leg,
Gary


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 19, 2015)

Good luck on your new pathway! May it lead further than your last.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 19, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Good luck on your new pathway! May it lead further than your last.



But when you get to the cliff, stop.

Just trust me on this one.. lol


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 19, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck on your new pathway! May it lead further than your last.
> ...


I want to rate this funny and agree at the same time but it won't let me. :-(


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 19, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



Well when you try does it give you a pop up asking, "Funny as in Wow this guy is funny Ha-Ha or as in Wow this guy is Funny, anyone got a jacket handy with sleeves that tie in the back?"

Lol


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 19, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice and kind words, everyone. Believe me this wasn't an easy decision, but it had to be made, I think.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 19, 2015)

One of the other posters said

" i am going to become a full time photographer shooting animal porn, bestiality and zoophilia. "

and considering the state of the internet these days there is probably a profitable market out there for just that!.

But, seriously Be flexible and work hard at what's available at the time and place you want to be.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 22, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> One of the other posters said
> 
> " i am going to become a full time photographer shooting animal porn, bestiality and zoophilia. "



I think he left out the part where that's pretty much par for course at a family reunion... lol


----------



## bribrius (Jan 22, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > One of the other posters said
> ...


coming from the guy at the zoo every weekend.... so tell, what is your real infatuation with the zoo animals?????


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 22, 2015)

bribrius said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > dennybeall said:
> ...



They are smarter than most internet posters, and for the most part better conversationalists.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 22, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


I can't argue that.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 22, 2015)

Keep this squarely in mind:  the purpose of ANY job is to pay for your passions!   Not working as a photographer might just free up your creative juices to such a point that you actually are once again doing it...for a profit this time.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 22, 2015)

The news is in: He likes my work, but needs me to do a few more family photoshoots (I have them lined up for this weekend) to show him my style on that end to be sure we're a good match.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 22, 2015)

Question for you about "Family Photoshoots".
Will the photos reflect you, your style, or will they portray the family members and the family style/dynamic?
Not meant as anything derogatory just asking about your approach.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 22, 2015)

Good luck on the new path buddy. Keep it a hobby and keep it fun


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 22, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> Question for you about "Family Photoshoots".
> Will the photos reflect you, your style, or will they portray the family members and the family style/dynamic?
> Not meant as anything derogatory just asking about your approach.



My style matches both families pretty well, so I don't think there will be any issues with the two clashing. I think this is more about my style since this is what he wants to see, but I want to give each family something they can proudly display on the mantle. So if my style clashes with theirs, I'll have them do things my way and their way.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2015)

If you want input into a business plan/strategy give me a jingle.
But just seeing things the way they are money is with people pictures, weddings, etc.

I have the same problem.  I keep sending the planets, nebulas and stars Invoices, but non of them ever pay.  So it stays a hobby for me.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 22, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> If you want input into a business plan/strategy give me a jingle.
> But just seeing things the way they are money is with people pictures, weddings, etc.
> 
> I have the same problem.  I keep sending the planets, nebulas and stars Invoices, but non of them ever pay.  So it stays a hobby for me.



I think that's because you're not using big enough numbers.  Plus check your nebular PO box.  They might have returned them marked "moved to new continuum".


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 23, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> The news is in: He likes my work, but needs me to do a few more family photoshoots (I have them lined up for this weekend) to show him my style on that end to be sure we're a good match.



So he needs you to shoot a few more families eh?  Strange.  The guy's name wouldn't happen to be Vinny, would it?  Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 23, 2015)

pgriz said:


> They might have returned them marked "moved to new continuum".



Seems to happen a lot with those women you meet on dating websites too.. hmm...


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey wait, what happened to that horrid godawful red?  Weird.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 23, 2015)

LOL. No, I'm not working for the Mob, as far as you know...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 24, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> LOL. No, I'm not working for the Mob, as far as you know...


If I told you the truth, I'd have to have some friends break your legs.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 24, 2015)

Alright, here we are. Tomorrow pretty much determines my career path. Wish me luck!


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 24, 2015)

You're good ... you don't need any luck.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Gary! I think I nailed it. I'll post a thread in the People section here in a little bit with some results.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 25, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> LOL. No, I'm not working for the Mob, as far as you know...


Well the hours suck and not much of a dental plan but on the upside you meet a lot of really dynamic, fun and interesting people.  Of course eventually they'll most likely decide to have you whacked.  But up to that point it's pretty good..  lol


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 25, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. No, I'm not working for the Mob, as far as you know...
> ...


No need for a 401K ...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 29, 2015)

Argh. One more photoshoot, then I submit my portfolio again. I hope it works. I need the income something awful.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 19, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. No, I'm not working for the Mob, as far as you know...
> ...


s
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






robbins.photo said:


> Hey wait, what happened to that horrid godawful red?  Weird.





robbins.photo said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 22, 2015)

A little update: I submitted my portfolio a few weeks back, he did get back to me that he hasn't had time to look at it. I've moved on and found a new studio to work for, and went to the WI Professional Photographers' Association convention and met with him. He's an interesting character, but I think he'll make a great boss. Have a meeting set up with him for later in the week to show him my Yongnuo setup (he's interested in new, actually TTL triggers and speedlites). I think this is the start of something fantastic.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 24, 2015)

Update, part deux: Meeting with him Thursday! This is going very, very well so far!!!!!!! I'm freaking thrilled!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 27, 2015)

Final update to this thread: I start in April!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to get to work!


----------

